# How to certify offshore experience?



## sneuman (Jan 28, 2003)

I have crewed and captained offshore in Asia in a boat of my own and several OPBs, but never bothered to try to certify any of it. 

Is it even possible to document that experience (now minimum 3-4 years in past) without log books? If so, what is the procedure?


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I depends for which certification. I inquired about the Yachtmaster offshore and was told I could self-certify my sea miles; and that the examiner could easily tell whether or not a candidate had "inflated" said hours.

Commercial certificates, on the other hand, probably have different requirements.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

By using your passport, and a letter from the skipper.The passport verifying if it was from country to country.......*i2f*


----------



## catamount (Sep 8, 2002)

sneuman, why did you post this query in the Racing forum? I would presume that you are not seeking a captain's license or other credential, but are applying for crew positions on racing boats and just want to be able to document your experience to better satisfy potential skippers? Simply listing the dates and locations of your passages, and the names of the boats and who you sailed with isn't enough?


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Another thought is the ownership of your own boats. I believe it is 4 hours a day considered to be a full day. Example....If you have owned a boat for 10 years, and went sailing one day per week an average of more than 4 hours per day. That would equal 520 days towards your needed days.......*i2f*


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

Logbook ..... and proper entries in it.


----------



## sneuman (Jan 28, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestions. My question is how to certify in the absence of a logbook. Much of the experience in Asia was on deliveries and it would be nearly impossible to find the owners and retrieve that information. I am, however, in contact with the delivery skipper.

In addition, I have experience on a boat that was subsequently lost in Asia. The logbook no longer exists.

I am posting because I may want to certify as crew for an offshore race in next year.

Scott
Sailing Maryland: Sailing Maryland


----------

